# MANILA | Altaire | 168m | 45 fl | T/O



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Manila-X said:


> ..




__
https://flic.kr/p/2n3rEH4


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Manila-X said:


> ..




__
https://flic.kr/p/2n1yZtb


__
https://flic.kr/p/2n1yZtr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> March 8, 2022


----------



## 3578951598753qwerty (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

azumiii said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

MunichSwiss said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From My Perspectives Youtube Channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mvrko said:


> Taken 03/31


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*04/02/2022 















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

wek1012 said:


> Last holy week


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From Eight Miles from Home Youtube channel


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/04/2022








*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/28/2022* - *The View Up There*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

3578951598753qwerty said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From City Explorer Plus Youtube channel.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/09/2022















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> July 29, 2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From NEONFLIX Youtube Channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @dr.equilibriumd IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @kuku.phtgrphy IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @abichronicles IG


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*10/01/2022 






















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @fille.ds IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> My favorite new building in Makati
> From Arki-Knows youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @earlchristiannapoles IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Totodile said:


> November 3, 2022


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/05/2022 








*


----------

